# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Kerio Control Software Appliance Linux (all version)

## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.3.0 patch 2 build 3989 Linux (03/19/2012)*

*Активация пройдена:*



*Размер файла:* 223,32 Mb
*Формат файла:* iso
*CRC32:* 6E7AF48F
*MD5:* 2EF5F9E41C72A504C36625D69F589135
*SHA-1:* 4F001EEC497C96907F3E9816FF61E4A7749A9DDF


*Скачать:

DepositFiles | UniBytes | TurboBit*

----------

ashki (22.02.2014), ramin_364 (16.04.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.3.1 build 4142 Linux (04/24/2012)*

*Активация выполнена:*



*Размер файла:* 222,49 Mb
*Формат файла:* iso
*CRC32:* 15A8DA3D
*MD5:* CAA3A55AAE23E95471A360764673C56B
*SHA-1:* 3B01D279A44B1DE11E3C12BEDA1F0191ABDB14BD


*Скачать:

TurboBit | UniBytes | DepositFiles*


*Kerio Control Upgrade 7.3.1 build 4142 Linux (04/24/2012)*

*Версия для обновления Kerio Control Upgrade:

TurboBit | UniBytes | DepositFiles*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.3.2 build 4445 (06/12/2012) Ru-Board Edition*

*CRC32:* 8E9AB4B6
*MD5:* 994D1AAD231C949B721CED3E15C9CA19
*SHA-1:* C56C96BC86CB0F26181F35B0CE3870EBD150A12A

*RapidGator | UniBytes | GigaBase | DepositFiles*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.3.2 build 4502 patch 1 (06/20/2012) Ru-Board Edition*


*CRC32:* 1761BF88
*MD5:* 4CF95C6ED5CEF353E173B18AE3CA8874
*SHA-1:* 5B8C96ECB5DE676B1C410A88F53131511F80DE27


*RapidGator | UniBytes | GigaBase | DepositFiles*

----------


## Doctor_RU

Версия для апгрейда *Kerio Control Upgrade 7.3.2 build 4502 patch 1*

*UniBytes * GigaBase * RapidGator * TurboBit*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.0 build 4517 beta 1 Linux (06/26/2012) by GoGs*

*Активация выполнена:*



*** Лицензировано *ядро* и *антивирус*

*Format:* iso
*Size:* 242,77 Mb
*CRC32:* 5BC78C8B
*MD5:* 99F74D032A02D5BD1A5DDDFB7209E2F6
*SHA-1:* 0F7117FF80BF0517219157ADBCDE3A1D336107ED

*DepositFiles | TurboBit*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.0.4648 RC1 by GoGs*

*Активация выполнена:*



* Лицензировано *ядро* и *антивирус*

*Format:* iso
*Size:* 237,94 Mb
CRC32: 75031030
*MD5:* 6A97D5C87A340CB76A07EA777D90B8E4
*SHA-1:* F6E2AE2D7423848F182C6F759F59B057902C6D48

*UniBytes | TurboBit | DepositFiles*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.0 RC1 build 4648 (07/24/2012) Ru-Board Edition*

*Активация выполнена:*



*** Лицензировано *ядро* и *антивирус*

*Format:* iso
*Size:* 237,94 Mb
*CRC32:* 0BD390AB
*MD5:* D562A42C5CAAB45DF8FB6ABCC1DA5B0C
*SHA-1:* 57063FC59EF70C51E97F627A41ED7BDD29AC1725

*TurboBit | DepositFiles | RapidGator*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.0 RC 2 build 4851 (9/4/2012) Ru-Board Edition*

*Активация выполнена:*



*** Лицензировано *ядро* и *антивирус*

*Format:* iso
*Size:* 238,08 Mb
*CRC32:* 39D2BA30
*MD5:* C09E52A9D5AB9D31D298F8999EF22DEE
*SHA-1:* 098E15E42F951967A2AACE792A37F7D31C84439A

*BitoMan | SinHro | TurboBit | DepositFiles*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.3.2.4502 patch 1 (8/1/2012) Ru-Board with WebFilter and Antivirus plugin*

*Версия с работающим WebFilter и Антивирусом*



*Размер файла:* 223,94 Mb
*Формат файла:* iso
*CRC32:* CE08E8DA
*MD5:* 092DE2577BFF30A407D0B30466437F45
*SHA-1:* FD5A5405D49B5E18BE6FD1DE3673BDB125CC10B7

*TurboBit | DepositFiles*
*Как запустить WebFilter:*

1. Устанавливаете сабж
2. Экспортируете конфигурацию
3. Копируете номер лицензии c главного Dashboard в файл winroute.cfg (номер имеет вид: 12345-12345-12345)
4. Запаковываете обратно в *tgz* (либо Total Commander, либо PeaZip)
5. Импортируете конфигурацию обратно
6. Проверяете работоспособность фильтра

*Для работы Web Filter необходим доступ в Интернет*

----------



----------


## Mahir

> Как запустить WebFilter:
> 
> 1. Устанавливаете сабж
> 2. Экспортируете конфигурацию
> 3. Копируете номер лицензии c главного Dashboard в файл winroute.cfg (номер имеет вид: 12345-12345-12345)
> 4. Запаковываете обратно в tgz (либо Total Commander, либо PeaZip)
> 5. Импортируете конфигурацию обратно
> 6. Проверяете работоспособность фильтра
> 
> Для работы Web Filter необходим доступ в Интернет


Super... Spasibo za vse..

----------


## andre32

> *Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.3.2.4502 patch 1 (8/1/2012) Ru-Board with WebFilter and Antivirus plugin*
> 
> *Версия с работающим WebFilter и Антивирусом*
> 
> 
> 
> *Размер файла:* 223,94 Mb
> *Формат файла:* iso
> *CRC32:* CE08E8DA
> ...


Ребят извините за флуд, но может кто подскажет куда эту лицензию запихивать(в какую строчку)И, а то что то не получается запустить веб фильтр

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.0 Build 4986 (10/30/2012) Ru-Board Edition*




*File name:* kerio-control-installer-7.4.0-4986-RBE.iso 
*Size:* 241,74 Mb 
*Format:* iso 
*CRC32:* E4F4DFD9 
*MD5:* F48E31A6E8890D9EFFDB753B98B04B3B 
*SHA-1:* F1CA3F760D6E05699FC13DF1E72304656BBC8DD6


*TurboBit | SinHro | DepositFiles*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.0 patch 1 Build 5027 (11/12/2012) Ru-Board Edition*

*Активация выполнена:*



*** Лицензировано *ядро* и *антивирус*
*Format:* iso
*Size:* 241,74 Mb
*CRC32:* 79BDF037
*MD5:* D2A178F4AEEA3094244F9444DF8D3E7F
*SHA-1:* 837342A61285EC1FDBE1E9F0BCEB87FB29E552FE


*TurboBit | SinHro | DepositFiles | RapidGator*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.1 Build 5051 (12/4/2012) Ru-Board Edition*

*Активация выполнена:*



*Size:* 241,39 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 499A398F
*MD5:* 407AD8A5F541723F942EC97D4327AFFF
*SHA-1:* 3449A873E1CEAF2AC3BD9DE42759A841C5D59BE6


*SinHro | DepositFiles | TurboBit | LetitBit | Vip-File*

----------

k98k (23.01.2013)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.0.0 Beta 1 Build 321 (1/3/2013) Ru-Board Edition*



*Size:* 266,52 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 91540010
*MD5:* 43872B7CEA046A568838A46624280628
*SHA-1:* 651880E29AFD57C611B76B057571B48EF7F21BED


*SinHro | DepositFiles | TurboBit*

----------

andreos (31.01.2013), k98k (23.01.2013), Morannn (15.01.2013)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.0.0 RC1 Build 432 (1/30/2013) Ru-Board Edition*





*Size:* 253,95 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 7D02D7DA
*MD5:* 20AF640030069A998AEEFAC1A635943C
*SHA-1:* AC741CE0019F3BC54B651A3C786A920B1678D1E7


*DepositFiles | TurboBit | LetitBit*

----------

GlavDich (19.02.2013), k98k (04.02.2013)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 7.4.2 Build 5136 (3/12/2013) Ru-Board Edition*





*Size:* 241,88 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 5631A5FD
*MD5:* DA0EF1DE3C4A95C19F75E2854968DBF9
*SHA-1:* E0C89A05798DCE0DF28F01E9D21C13F4D5DA4A32


*RapidGator | DepositFiles | TurboBit*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.0.0 Build 551 (3/12/2013) Ru-Board Edition*





*Size:* 254,15 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* BA788740
*MD5:* 9DB827F3089DD5A8302B84CD551B2E54
*SHA-1:* 4D00D86CC9861244CBDAF1B1680D43055AEA323F

*RapidGator | TurboBit | DepositFiles*

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.0.1 Build 609 (4/4/2013) Ru-Board Edition*





*Size:* 253,78 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 0188D76F
*MD5:* 8ED3D55F3CD54E685F838046C94A809B
*SHA-1:* B7C1EED50BF4001BF55AB659C6AE35DC37987692


*TurboBit | DepositFiles | RapidGator*

----------

r12z (04.05.2013)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.1.0 Build 762 beta 2 (5/16/2013) Ru-Board Edition*





*Size:* 280,17 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 110181D5
*MD5:* C72BA7A6849DDEF88EC5BA322A729FD8
*SHA-1:* 28746CBE2274932606C5C71F801DB1748D8AAAA7


*RapidGator | DepositFiles | TurboBit*

----------

angbotbow (20.05.2013), Morannn (08.06.2013)

----------


## angbotbow

"Server returned '(250) Invalid product license - IP XXXXXXXXXXX logged for further investigation".

It stops working.

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.1.0 Build 845 (6/25/2013) Linux*




*Size:* 298,46 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 6B13F1F9
*MD5:* 3C3DC05AD36EDA5B0F75B632BD9F6D7F
*SHA-1:* 758378A8B73BB3B948422E63ABF6D1C5B401EC85

*Licensed by:* Ru-Board
*Autor:* Sliderpost


*SanShare | RapidGator | UniBytes | TurboBit*

----------

111111q (27.06.2013), angbotbow (29.06.2013), jnv249730 (29.06.2013), music (30.06.2013), ramin_364 (26.07.2013)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.1.1 Build 928 (6/25/2013) Linux*





*Size:* 287,39 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* D1D2E009
*MD5:* B76478EB186D833A533107B3A03406CA
*SHA-1:* 00425833A9CB0CA5FFA8C659D75A51EC205212BC

*Licensed by:* Ru-Board
*Autor:* Sliderpost


*TurboBit | UniBytes | RapidGator | SanShare*

----------

111111q (27.07.2013), darkzhadow (02.08.2013), D_Sergeevich (28.08.2013), jnv249730 (24.08.2013), mikhailenko (07.08.2013), music (26.08.2013), TeoThorn (04.08.2013), wanlim (05.08.2013)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.1.1 patch 1 build 1019 (8/19/2013) Linux*




*Size:* 283,8 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 89E2DB22
*MD5:* 4F6F84D67AA234EA8C1423C326D30D42
*SHA-1:* 93549C3FC917363A6689E334A72BD73BF02356DD

*Licensed by:* Ru-Board
*Autor:* Sliderpost


*TurboBit | UniBytes | RapidGator*

----------

111111q (31.10.2013), 3XTron (03.09.2013), Amixp (02.10.2013), astnnm (22.09.2013), bvi2007 (04.09.2013), DeniShiriaev (13.09.2013), djunos (16.09.2013), LEXXALEKS (24.09.2013), m1m1 (27.09.2013), mluxor (24.09.2013), Morannn (07.10.2013), neolog08 (17.09.2013), Penttagon (07.10.2013), sas_ang (19.09.2013)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.1.1 patch 3 build 1212 (10/10/2013) Linux*





*Size:* 281,04 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* A5452A05
*MD5:* 80F37645FDFE87B55B6A00D7E140C92C
*SHA-1:* 7207B0F4BAE37F19035A2C6FA4BFC65A5CDE79C0

*Licensed by:* Ru-Board
*Autor:* *Sliderpost*


*RapidGator | TurboBit | UniBytes*

----------

111111q (16.10.2013), andre32 (11.11.2013), buchacho (06.11.2013), jnv249730 (18.10.2013), JohnEremin (08.11.2013), ramin_364 (31.10.2013), seforever (25.10.2013), sexer (30.10.2013), svl-fab (17.10.2013)

----------


## JohnEremin

Подскажите пожалуйста...ее обновлять можно или же не стоит?

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.2.0 build 1334 (11/12/2013) Linux*





*Size:* 297,10 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* CC2515D6
*MD5:* 8D095D7D947F5F52D4C6857B5CE89F56
*SHA-1:* E62CE736A0FF366F467BCA81DDB367CCB1892B0C

*Licensed by:* Ru-Board
*Autor: Sliderpost*


*RapidGator | UniBytes | TurboBit*

----------

111111q (17.11.2013), cabass (05.12.2013), dreamland (18.11.2013), foxcon (19.11.2013), ScripTuS (07.12.2013)

----------


## dimbaz

Испытывал кто-нибудь на HyperV, стабильно работает?

----------


## ANDiv

Странно, после чистой установки версии 8.2.0 build 1334 (11/12/2013) Linux, он у меня попросил доступа в интернет для регистрации, я сделал отмену. 
При входе через вебку показывает что не лицензированно.

----------


## FOXX

8.2.0 build 1334 (11/12/2013) Linux при чистой установке ругается что не лецинзионен.

----------

ashki (22.02.2014)

----------


## svl-fab

1. Включить SSH.
2. Теперь WinSCP по следующему адресу:

/ Opt / Kerio / WinRoute /

Winroute.cfg двойной щелчок по файлу, чтобы открыть в WinSCP редакторе. 
Ищем такую Истроку:

<variable name="TrialId"> </ переменная>

Дайте следующее :

<variable name="TrialId"> 40807-78449-76902 </ переменная>

И в следующей строке:

<variable name="UnregisteredTrial"> 1 </ переменная>

1 в 0
 сохранить файл.

Теперь перезагрузка сервера

и вуаля....

----------

ramin_364 (16.04.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.2.1 build 1461 (12/5/2013) Linux*





*Size:* 298,28 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 4421AF16
*MD5:* 8EC31D41D6816039EF07A40CE1910D5E
*SHA-1:* D4906EC898CD66D78689F6B031D36CF3D0C4D31B

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*RapidGator | UniBytes | TurboBit*

----------

111111q (14.12.2013), angbotbow (18.12.2013), ashki (10.12.2013), kostya_khpk (23.12.2013), ramin_364 (16.04.2014)

----------


## microart

Kerio Control 8.1.0 build 845
На днях появилась такая проблема... очень долго стали открываться все страницы интернета...
Отключил kerio web-filter и все заработало нормально...
Подскажите в чем может быть причина зависания....
Например у меня стоит запрет на группу социальные сети...
Как только я ставлю галочку на этот запрет - любая страница какую бы я не открывал
практически не загружаются....

----------


## Doctor_RU

*microart*,
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...D1%80-IPS-IPD)

----------

ashki (22.02.2014), ramin_364 (16.04.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.2.2 build 1619 (1/14/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 295,92 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* AB7E4122
*MD5:* E62FB3DF29FA619303167E07E8979F0F
*SHA-1:* 9A1DD43D28514BA1786D589D99E62D984EA18EB9

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*ExLoader | RapidGator | DFiles | TurboBit*

----------

3XTron (30.01.2014), ashki (22.02.2014), ramin_364 (16.04.2014), Serj (28.01.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.2.2 patch 1 build 1648 (1/30/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 297,55 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 6EBCC59D
*MD5:* 616CAA9F6392F0E2547C8AA9F48170FD
*SHA-1:* BF38F2E88B1360F0596E92D76A4BC4A4602EDA16

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*RapidGator | TurboBit | DFiles | UniBytes*

----------

alex125it (04.02.2014), ashki (22.02.2014), MarCat (26.03.2014), Morannn (16.04.2014), ramin_364 (16.04.2014), renegatAT (05.02.2014), svl-fab (17.02.2014)

----------


## ANDiv

При первом входе Керио просит лицензию! В итоге работа в  демо режиме :(

----------

henrique.souza (01.04.2014)

----------


## henrique.souza

Новые версии Kerio Control 8.2.1 построить 1461 8.2.2 сборка 1619 e 8.2.2 патч 1 построить 1648 не 'трещины?

----------


## 111111q

Боюсь доктор сдулся. бекдорчика теперь нет и смысла в сборке тоже ;)

----------


## ANDiv

> Боюсь доктор сдулся. бекдорчика теперь нет и смысла в сборке тоже ;)


Ты про какой бекдор говоришь?

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.3.0 build 1988 (4/22/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 312,93 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* EED4FDBA
*MD5:* 43AC92756F68DB3EB9E1CE1F5CCBC4E5
*SHA-1:* 630EBB172269218C1E80BA3183329F7A0E3EBFA8

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*RapidGator | TurboBit | DFiles*

----------

mluxor (06.05.2014), ramin_364 (02.05.2014)

----------


## curtistar

> *Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.3.0 build 1988 (4/22/2014) Linux*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size:* 312,93 Mb
> *Format:* iso
> *CRC32:* EED4FDBA
> ...



В чем разница этой сборки от официальной?

----------

3XTron (16.05.2014), ramin_364 (02.05.2014), tstk (01.06.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

> В чем разница этой сборки от официальной?


*1.* Сборка вылечена

*2.* В состав сборки включены актуальные базы антивирусных сигнатур SOPHOS и Системы предотвращения вторжения (Snort IPS/IDS):

Версия баз данных по вирусам: *4.98.6468065*
Версия программы сканирования: *3.50.2.0*

Snort IPS: Basic rules *3.10*
Snort IPS: Blacklists *2.548*

*3.* *Активация продукта, Kerio Control™ Web filter® и Sophos™ Antivirus plugin:

Активация продукта*

1. Установите KCSA на "чистое" железо или виртуальную машину;
2. Пропустите этап регистрации и активации продукта;
3. Задайте пароль на вход в Панель управления и войдите в систему;
4. Откройте Помощник конфигурирования - Экспорт конфигурации - Экспорт - укажите путь сохранения файла;
5. Запустите Total Commander, убедитесь, что архивные файлы открываются внутренними плагинами, а не WinRAR или 7Zip;
6. Найдите свой файл конфигурации (имеет вид ControlBackup_2014_**_**__**_**_**.tar.gz), распакуйте и найдите файл winroute.cfg
7. Нажмите Enter по файлу, TC предложит, какой программой открывать этот тип файлов - укажите Блокнот (Notepad)
8. Нажмите "Распаковать и выполнить"
9. Найдите строку <variable name="TrialId"></variable> и вставьте номер лицензии: *65559-62785-55635*
Вот так это должно выглядеть:
<variable name="TrialId">65559-62785-55635</variable>
10. Сохраняете файл, содержимое gz-архива, и содержимое tar-архива (в общем три раза нажимаете "Сохранить");
11. Идёте в Панель управления - Помощник конфигурирования - Импорт конфигурации - Выгрузка файла конфигурации;
12. Выбираете сохраненный файл - Далее - Готово;
13. Ждёте 30-40 секунд, пока выполняется перезапуск сервера и заходите в Панель управления;
14. Если видите такую информацию:

Номер лицензии: 65559-62785-55635
Лицензированные пользователи: Неогранич.
Истечение срока действия программы: Никогда
Истечение срока действия Software Maintenance: Никогда

значит всё сделали верно

*Kerio Control™ Web filter®*

Внимание!
С 1 ноября 2013 года представители Kerio Technologies активно блокируют публичные ключи активации Kerio Web Filter. Несмотря на то, что Kerio Web Filter активирован и вкладки активны, фильтрация по категориям работать НЕ БУДЕТ!!!. Для активации работы Kerio Web Filter Вам необходимо получить персональный (НЕпубличный) ключ. Получить этот ключ Вы можете, обратившись ко мне в Skype: sliderpost (получение ключа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются в скайпе)

*SOPHOS™ Antivirus plugin

Ручное обновление антивирусных баз Sophos в Kerio Control Software Appliance Linux:*

1. Скачайте и распакуйте программу получения антивирусных баз Sophos http://www38.zippyshare.com/v/6164261/file.html 
2. Нажмите Start для получения последних баз. Базы скопируются в ту же директорию, откуда запускаете программу
3. Включите протокол ssh на Керио и разрешите запись раздела ext3:

Alt+F2
root
password
start-ssh
mount -o remount rw /

= Подключитель к Керио через WinSCP =

4. Снимите чекбокс "Использовать интегрированную антивирусную программу" - Применить
5. Откройте директорию /var/winroute/sophos/initial/vdb и скопируйте с заменой все полученные файлы из папки VDBS\files
6. Откройте директорию /var/winroute/sophos/initial/ide и скопируйте с заменой все полученные файлы из папки IDES
7. Откройте директорию /var/winroute/sophos/initial и замените файл libsavi.so из папки APIS\files
8. Установите снова чекбокс "Использовать интегрированную антивирусную программу" - Применить

= Выполнится обновление баз данных антивируса и версии программы =

До обновления:
Версия баз данных по вирусам: 4.67.2701124
Версия программы сканирования: 3.21.0.0

После обновления:
Версия баз данных по вирусам: 4.98.6468065
Версия программы сканирования: 3.50.2.0

Соответственно, содержимое папкок: /var/winroute/sophos/initial/vdb и /var/winroute/sophos/initial/ide - базы данных по вирусам Sophos;
/var/winroute/sophos/initial/libsavi.so - само ядро программы сканирования

----------

3XTron (16.05.2014), tstk (01.06.2014), vasiaka (12.05.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.3.1 build 2108 (5/20/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 302 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 6C4ACF7C
*MD5:* 684E54B9BAB8D217A26A44D1D750CA38
*SHA-1:* F801E351F2CED10277AC045CF928786141434E0A

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*RapidGator | TurboBit | DFiles*

----------

ashki (30.06.2014), ramin_364 (05.06.2014), vasiaka (13.06.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.3.2 build 2261 (6/30/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 282,57 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 6C4ACF7C
*MD5:* 684E54B9BAB8D217A26A44D1D750CA38
*SHA-1:* F801E351F2CED10277AC045CF928786141434E0A

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*TurboBit | RapidGator | DFiles | UploaDed*

----------

3XTron (16.07.2014), angbotbow (09.07.2014), mluxor (08.07.2014), Morannn (24.07.2014), ramin_364 (09.07.2014), toleon (09.07.2014), vasiaka (10.07.2014), xit (11.07.2014)

----------


## 3XTron

> Format: iso
> CRC32: 6C4ACF7C
> MD5: 684E54B9BAB8D217A26A44D1D750CA38
> SHA-1: F801E351F2CED10277AC045CF928786141434E0A
> 
> Autor: Sliderpost
> 
> 
> TurboBit | RapidGator | DFiles | UploaDed


Спасибо, но указаний хеш не совпадает с дистрибутивом на *UploaDed*, *DFiles* и *RapidGator*
а совпадает с MD5*982B5D610F928665AB27EF792C080762*

перепутали наверно с хеш версий  8.3.1 build 2108

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.3.3 build 2342 (7/22/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 282,57 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 0F85A4C7
*MD5:* E87EFE394661EBD7B2C53B71A855BE1C
*SHA-1:* 1915164128AE0D299E0543985A4F6CDFE4B1AA3E

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*TurboBit | RapidGator | DFiles | UploaDed*

----------

3XTron (28.07.2014), dab0mb (22.08.2014), jnv249730 (01.08.2014), microart (29.07.2014), mluxor (05.08.2014), ramin_364 (02.08.2014), toleon (30.07.2014), yky1111y (12.08.2014)

----------


## Serjok

ВНИМАНИЕ!

*Написал "Sliderpost" в скайп. Оплатил за Web Filter 500р через Qiwi (+7950xxxxx08), человек пропал, потом снова написал, что вот вот скинет, и пропал... Так и не получил я инструкцию. РАЗВОД!!!!*

Если нужно, лог переписки предоставлю!

*Пост удалю, если получу инcтрукцию*

----------


## 111111q

> ВНИМАНИЕ!
> 
> *Написал "Sliderpost" в скайп. Оплатил за Web Filter 500р через Qiwi (+7950xxxxx08), человек пропал, потом снова написал, что вот вот скинет, и пропал... Так и не получил я инструкцию. РАЗВОД!!!!*
> 
> Если нужно, лог переписки предоставлю!
> 
> *Пост удалю, если получу инcтрукцию*


раньше он 1000 просил. не надо так расстраиваться =D

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.3.4 build 2461 (8/26/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 282,12 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 63122FC2
*MD5:* C3A86CF61E698AF276CCC5267DDDE1B3
*SHA-1:* E246EEE1844841EE983BFF77CCEA19A59B5968C6


*UploaDed | DFiles | TurboBit | RapidGator*

----------

aseew (08.10.2014), FrankFreeman (01.09.2014), jnv249730 (02.09.2014), LEXXALEKS (18.09.2014), mechanikz (30.09.2014), microart (02.09.2014), mluxor (02.09.2014), ramin_364 (12.09.2014), spectre333 (05.10.2014), vasiaka (04.09.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.4.0 build 2650 (10/14/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 282,2 Mb
*Format:* iso
*CRC32:* 4BE5339E
*MD5:* 9AAE812A9D2BB8FF487889C5318BDBF8
*SHA-1:* C09D0DC37484326B49A78AEF5B84ED1F9DF2FD38

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*UploaDed* | *DFiles* | *TurboBit*

----------

alex125it (20.10.2014), FrankFreeman (16.10.2014), mechanikz (21.10.2014), microart (16.10.2014), Morannn (22.10.2014), ramin_364 (26.10.2014), toleon (16.10.2014), triple (17.10.2014), vasiaka (27.10.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.4.1 build 2731 (10/24/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 282,22 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 8C742E3F
*MD5:* 107327FBB0FDC70D1E9392D633F4E39B
*SHA-1:* 0D1A4B9B498E93C1C68B5D27BDB84A0BAEBA428B

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*UploaDed* | *DFiles* | *TurboBit*

----------

ashki (27.11.2014), FrankFreeman (29.10.2014), hakimi (28.10.2014), mluxor (28.10.2014), Morannn (29.10.2014), ramin_364 (27.10.2014), spectre333 (28.11.2014)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.4.2 build 2869 (11/27/2014) Linux*





*Size:* 282,2 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 1C84BF34
*MD5:* C89B3648BDDF39C3C571E3ECCA3EC48A
*SHA-1:* B53331B1B0BB0BC18F92E8B415EB3C034E80A323

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*TurboBit* | *UploaDed* | *DFiles*

----------

dimdimych2008 (26.02.2015), hakimi (03.12.2014), mechanikz (29.01.2015), multania (06.02.2015), ramin_364 (03.12.2014), specnazDV (17.12.2014), spectre333 (03.01.2015), toleon (03.12.2014)

----------


## specnazDV

Добрый день кто поможет стоит KERIO 8.3.2 качаю образ с раздачи выдерживаю из него файл system-8.4.2.img так же пробовал с прошлой раздачи system-8.4.1.img хочу обновить в ручную пишет файл успешно загружен, нажимаю обновить сейчас Табличка ожидание перезагрузки сервера и на этом все табличка не виснет постоянно идет анимация но перезагрузка так и не происходит ждал 20 минут. после обновления страницы версия ПО остается той же 8.3.2.

Kerio  стоит на Hyper-V

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.4.3 build 3108 (1/30/2015) Linux*





*Size:* 281,9 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* ABEB6233
*MD5:* EFA46BF797A15E7F4FDF25BD6A6F427C
*SHA-1:* BC5A8F6FAAFD9FABAD2CDABF9D4AF3A8E4A1AE7B

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*TurboBit* | *DFiles* | *UploaDed*

----------

FrankFreeman (05.02.2015), hexbary (12.02.2015), kbt7 (09.02.2015), multania (06.02.2015), toleon (10.02.2015), МегаЮзер (02.02.2015)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.5.0 build 3127 (2/17/2015) Linux*






*Size:* 281,8 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 436105E2
*MD5:* D2AC5F92822C2E31EEF5C0EEBB7898D7
*SHA-1:* 6F2368401899C6750DEB439544B725480235FE85

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*TurboBit* | *DFiles* | *UploaDed*

----------

FrankFreeman (23.02.2015), mechanikz (23.02.2015), microart (19.02.2015), mluxor (19.02.2015), multania (27.02.2015), toleon (17.03.2015)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.5.1 build 3235 (3/10/2015) Linux*





*Size:* 281,58 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 83112340
*MD5:* CE6FEC6295A2604AF1DA912692123678
*SHA-1:* A19739E26FFAC152EED84FFC82DCD562EB9EF191

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*UniBytes* | *TurboBit* | *UploaDed*

----------

AlexLoginov88 (20.03.2015), FrankFreeman (27.03.2015), kostya_khpk (22.03.2015), mechanikz (04.04.2015)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.5.2 build 3397 (4/14/2015) Linux*





*Size:* 282,6 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* EAADEE04
*MD5:* 00E97006DBAC692B7698B3947DC0C4EE
*SHA-1:* 96A992DD25FD9CB28086CE25AAA2F875712001B6

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*DFiles | UploaDed | TurboBit*

----------

jnv249730 (17.04.2015), microart (16.04.2015), multania (21.04.2015), МегаЮзер (17.04.2015)

----------


## microart

веб фильтр работает или как сделать чтобы обновлялось всё?

----------


## specnazDV

Нужно, скачать прогу и образ специальный тогда будет все работать

----------


## potiff

Привет. Я ищу последней Kerio Operator 2.3.5-4309-P1 трещины. Искал везде, но неудачно. Пожалуйста помоги. - Перевод с Google Translate.

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.5.3 build 3469 (5/5/2015) Linux*





*Size:* 280,6 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 9BA45498
*MD5:* 87D42187634DE5C652ED27351AD1CC16
*SHA-1:* BEA7B0DE1E0F6C3DFDF73C129F3891E64AA4CAF9

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*DFiles* |  *UploaDed* | *TurboBit*

----------

hakimi (09.05.2015), mechanikz (29.06.2015), mich17 (13.02.2016), night-wish (10.10.2015), ramin_364 (04.09.2015), Revenant (23.05.2015), toleon (20.05.2015), vasiaka (16.06.2015)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 8.6.2 build 3847 (10/12/2015) Linux*





*Size:* 323,31 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* D01B0291
*MD5:* 9B8D1D304A26643C3ABF43D042945471
*SHA-1:* 1B10FBE8B5891785BF56A2A7EDF44349C1AAFD92

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*UniBytes* | *UploaDed* | *TurboBit*

----------

FrankFreeman (14.10.2015), mechanikz (28.11.2015), vasiaka (27.10.2015)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.0.0 build 442 (12/15/2015) Linux*





*Size:* 324,29 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* C3ABD904
*MD5:* DA96037545F680D08091853FC74810C8
*SHA-1:* F7EB6F2EAF1E3D4D6F2C48ABA5526DF38902785C

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*UniBytes* | *UploaDed* | *TurboBit*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в *Skype: sliderpost* или *Jabber: sliderpost@jabber.ru* (получение доступа *НЕ* бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

mechanikz (19.12.2015), microart (07.01.2016), night-wish (13.01.2016), nma1990 (17.12.2015), vasiaka (07.01.2016)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.0.1 build 547 (1/19/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 325,75 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* F817E055
*MD5:* 1F26C2324277BE6DB0D90A5B19E63A75
*SHA-1:* 7009FFAF988ECBEB6C2C0CF0C86517D5AB609E9E

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*UploaDed* | *TurboBit* | *UniBytes*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в *Skype*: sliderpost или *Jabber*: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа *НЕ* бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------


## 3XTron

Спасибо за труд!
К сожалению, свези с CVE-2016-0728(0-day Local-root), придётся ждать новое безотлагательное  обновления.
Так как в support/kerio-control/release-history не указано об этом.

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.0.1 patch 2 build 674 (2/18/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 325,71 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 5B9F6C19
*MD5:* 8831DC78ED1E5714AFEEED6CFC16531C
*SHA-1:* 1C6A966EC0AE9DF06EC648D7D5E13F20213C4699

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*UploaDed* | *TurboBit* | *UniBytes*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в *Skype*: sliderpost или *Jabber*: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

mechanikz (11.03.2016), ramin_364 (22.02.2016)

----------


## seforever

Перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.0.2 build 721 (3/8/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 326 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 7DB9E29C
*MD5:* CA1D5CA2C62FDAC6476606B1461E8E8B
*SHA-1:* 71D9CB32A5C4F27F49AD4EFBE22856BAA376D6E0

*Autor: Sliderpost*


*TurboBit* | *UniBytes* | *UploaDed*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в Skype: sliderpost или Jabber: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

bugzi (15.04.2016), fgouout (24.03.2016), mechanikz (10.05.2016), ramin_364 (23.03.2016), toleon (25.04.2016)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.0.3 build 879 (4/19/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 324,33 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* C31EAD2B
*MD5:* 5EA06DAFBE22D4ACBB9381C0068E9F93
*SHA-1:* 63D6066F50A16AC6F46240C7315E396FF5AD3D59

*Автор сборки: Sliderpost*


*UniBytes* | *UploaDed* | *TurboBit*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в Skype: sliderpost или Jabber: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

accent116 (24.05.2016), denzhig (19.05.2016), mechanikz (17.05.2016), nma1990 (03.06.2016), ramin_364 (18.05.2016)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.1.0 build 1087 (6/14/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 300,46 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 870EDB59
*MD5:* 5DDA479EA6ADCA8B1F6D07438AB6701C
*SHA-1:* 4B3B967FA376592F11B062F08CEB0BCC44BB2CA3

*Автор сборки: Sliderpost*


*UniBytes* | *UploaDed* | *TurboBit*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в Skype: sliderpost или Jabber: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

bugzi (22.06.2016), toleon (29.06.2016)

----------


## navid4558

hi 
i need kerio web filter how can i do ?

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.1.1 build 1324 (8/23/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 300,75 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* D9B78CBB
*MD5:* FFDCAC528FBE7C3A7AFAE198D22C1899
*SHA-1:* 8CBFB384E6777296BD055C1BA1380A29F7BD7271

*Автор сборки: Sliderpost*


*TurboBit* | *RapidGator* | *UploaDed*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в Skype: sliderpost или Jabber: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

mechanikz (16.09.2016), nma1990 (26.10.2016), ramin_364 (30.08.2016)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.1.3 build 1408 (9/20/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 299,54 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 2F6C7D60
*MD5:* 8448B0223F70A0FFE190B1282C8BDE76
*SHA-1:* 8AB009DE74CBBAF83236AFFC2DB80C05CF34D704

*Автор сборки: Sliderpost*


*RapidGator* | *TurboBit* | *UploaDed*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в *Skype*: sliderpost или *Jabber*: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

mechanikz (21.09.2016), nma1990 (26.10.2016), serg437 (09.10.2016)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*Kerio Control Software Appliance 9.1.4 build 1535 (10/20/2016) Linux*





*Size:* 299,34 Mb
*Format:* iso

*CRC32:* 8579F6DC
*MD5:* 83F33BE74809FA3A0775BB20EA6431C1
*SHA-1:* F4B7DB18CC23028149A24ACFCC6A6356BBE58EA6

*Автор сборки: Sliderpost*


*RapidGator* | *TurboBit* | *UploaDed*

--------------------------

Для активации Kerio Control™ Web filter® обращаться в Skype: sliderpost или Jabber: sliderpost@jabber.ru (получение доступа НЕ бесплатное, подробности обговариваются при обращении)

----------

dbelyaev (01.03.2017), maksim601 (01.03.2017), mechanikz (27.10.2016), MediumPro (06.02.2017), nma1990 (26.10.2016), ramin_364 (20.02.2017), Robert (07.11.2016), toleon (16.02.2017), xelaform (06.04.2018)

----------


## Doctor_RU

Добрый день всем! :)

Новые сборки Kerio Control, а так же активация опционального модуля Kerio™ Control Web Filter® доступны по запросу в Skype: sliderpost. Так же для удобства Вы можете написать в Telegram: @KerioWebFilter (только текстовый чат).

Сборка полностью пропатчена и работоспособна. Статус Software Maintenance expiration: Never; Kerio Control Web Filter: Licensed, Working properly.

Пишите в любое время, о цене договоримся!

----------


## Doctor_RU

Для активациии опционального модуля Kerio™Control Web Filter пишите в Skype: sliderpost или Telegram: @KerioWebFilter. Услуга платная. Оплата единоразовая, на неограниченное время и на неогранеченное количество пользователей "за Kerio". Так же в наличие имеются патченные установочные образы Kerio Operator, Sophos UTM. Пишите, не стесняйтесь!

----------


## elman.e

> Добрый день всем! :)
> 
> Новые сборки Kerio Control, а так же активация опционального модуля Kerio™ Control Web Filter® доступны по запросу в Skype: sliderpost. Так же для удобства Вы можете написать в Telegram: @KerioWebFilter (только текстовый чат).
> 
> Сборка полностью пропатчена и работоспособна. Статус Software Maintenance expiration: Never; Kerio Control Web Filter: Licensed, Working properly.
> 
> Пишите в любое время, о цене договоримся!


какому из них писать Slider Dreamer или Klondike Washington ?

----------


## elman.e

так и не ответили к кому обращаться

----------


## elman.e

куда смотрит модератор и администрация сайта этот долбоеб (Doctor_RU ) И ВСЕ ЕГО АККАУНТЫ В Skype: sliderpost И Telegram: @KerioWebFilter обычный РАЗВОД

----------


## melman12

Доброй ночи.
Не надеюсь на ответ, но тем не менее...
не поможете с образом версии 8.0.0 для обновления до 9 очень нужна....
облазил весь инет, все ссылки уже мертвые - на торрентах  глухо

----------


## elman.e

как помочь ? это развод нету тут активированной версии Этот пидр разводит людей на бабки

----------

